#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Roadie gewond tijdens afbraak podium Rihanna

## axs

*Man raakt gekneld onder podiumonderdeel optreden Rihanna in Sportpaleis*


© photo news
*In het Antwerpse Sportpaleis is gisterenavond een man gewond geraakt toen hij een podiumelement op zijn lichaam kreeg bij het afbreken van dat podium. Hij zat even gekneld, maar kon al snel worden bevrijd. Dat zegt de brandweer van Antwerpen, die uiteindelijk zelf niet tussenbeide is moeten komen.*
Het ongeval werd veroorzaakt door een afgebroken wieltje van een flightcase. Het slachtoffer, een roadie die het podium hielp afbreken na het concert van popzangeres Rihanna, was op dat moment de 300 kilogram zware flightcase aan het voortduwen. Toen het wieltje afbrak, kwam het gevaarte volledig op het lichaam van de man terecht. Dat is van de lokale politie van Antwerpen vernomen. De man raakte zwaargewond, maar zou niet in levensgevaar verkeren. (belga/sg)

23/10/11 10u52

bron: hln.be

----------


## Big Bang

Vervelend voor de beste man, maar 't klinkt mij in eerste instantie een beetje alsof het niet echt de moeite waard is om hier een topic over te openen. Dit had ook in de supermarkt kunnen gebeuren bij een vakkenvuller en rolcontainer. Voor een roadie die zijn vinger open haalt aan een glasscherf openen we ook geen topic  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Of is het wellicht een zinnige discussie of dat je wel flightcases van 300kg moet willen voortduwen met mankracht? Zo'n ding heeft geen noodrem en als er ineens iemand struikelt in het pad van dat ding hou je m niet meer zomaar tegen...

Vervelend voor de roadie natuurlijk, ik hoop dat hij er geen blijvende schade er aan over houdt, er snel weer bovenop komt en goed verzekerd was.

----------


## Richnies2000

naja enige vraagtekens zijn er nog wel aanwezig, 

hoe kan een flightcase van 300 kg bovenop iemand terecht komen terwijl een wiel hooguit een cm of 10 hoog is...

----------


## renevanh

Als die kist 3 meter hoog is en er breekt een wiel onder vandaan, dan gaat ie echt wel om.
Een paar jaar terug heb ik dat eens van heel dichtbij meegemaakt met een stapeltje STS (4 hoog). Ik stond net buiten bereik, maar een paar collega's wisten op het nippertje weg te komen (waarbij een enkele een vallende speaker van zich af moest duwen om er niet onder te komen). 
Dat was ook door een wieltje van 100mm wat er onderuit brak...

----------


## rinus bakker

Natuurlijk helemaal k*t voor de man die het overkwam.
Maar wat is het feitelijke verband met het hoofdtopic 'staging'.
Kunnen we dit niet net zo simpel onder een kopje van "dolly's en cases" 
of "decor en domme pech" plaatsen.?

----------


## WFF

Nog ter na-info, was geen flightcase maar een dolly met prakken met vier wielen onder (formaat van 2,5-3,5m lang x 1), en die dolly had aan de zijkant geen noemenswaardige sluitingen (zoals fatsoenlijke spanriemen of een paar buizen..). -> wiel breekt af, dolly kantelt een beetje naar die kant -> inhoud valt er gewoon los uit.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dan kan het onderwerp dus net zo goed bij "gevaarlijke logistiek" terechtkomen.
Een jaar of 12-15 (?) geleden is er een keer een technicus van Studio Hinderik omgekomen 
toen een rij decordelen in de trailer omviel en bovenop hem belandde.
Delen we dat soort ongevallen dan in bij "decor"?
Zo iets hoort/hoorde dan onder theater.

Dus de (slechte) logistiek van podiumprakken-dollies hoort dan toch maar bij staging.
En die laatste posting van WFF verklaart wel weer een hoop over dit soort 'matige' producties:
- 'mevrouw' begint bijna overal (veel) te laat,
- laat gesloopte kleedkamers achter
- komt in het nieuws door brand in een 'spot-op' stoeltje
Is de artiest niet on-top-of-the-job, dan is er met -de productie 
en -de staff en -de techniek en -de crew ook meestal wel wat loos. 

Maar local crews zijn toch ook geen slaven?
Zie dit soort van stommiteiten of potentieel gevaar, dan kun je nog altijd wat van zeggen.
Of besluiten niet - op die specifieke - plek te willen werken.
Je steekt ook niet over als het druk verkeer is en het voetgangerslicht staat op rood.
Gevaren onderkennen en risico's inschatten is niet voorbehouden aan allerlei papierkwezels op kantoor...
Dat moet juist op de vloer gebeuren! 
Of onder die vloer, of in het dak, of op een truss....

----------


## WFF

@Rinus: half.. Ik was er toen niet bij, maar 'k moet toegeven dat als ik het verhaal niet gehoord had ik er een van de keren erna zelf niet snel had bij stilgestaan dat er een potentieel risico was dat een wiel afbrak waardoor dat ding mogelijk kon kantelen.
Dat dan nog even afgezien van het feit dat het gemiddeld denkvermogen(/zin om te werken) van losse inhuur crew meestal niet al te hoog ligt (maar 'k zeg niks van de vastere werknemers daar!!).
Maar ik gok persoonlijk dat het brute pech was, *naast* die dolly kon je namelijk niks doen aangezien daar eveneens niks van handvaten/houvast zat.
Geen idee of je het sportpaleis kent, maar er is daar een vrij stevige helling naar boven van de vloer naar de loadingbay. Als er 6 man samen beslist dat ding naar boven te duwen sure, maar dat laat ik bijvoorkeur over aan anderen (klein, niet helemaal voor gebouwd => loop bij zoiets meer in de weg dan dat ik help). Veel leuker, sneller, minder zwaar en veiliger om het met een heftruck te doen, maar daar kennen we de nadelen ook van.

----------


## rinus bakker

OK geen opmerkingen meer over het denkvermogen slaaf zijn van crews...
Als je voor 5 euro per uur aan de gang gaat (zoals de overleden student in Italie) is het net geen slavenwerk meer,
maar veel meer dan dat kun je het ook niet noemen.
De gemiddelde hoveniersknecht verdient al bijna het drievoudige.
En dan ook maar geen opmerkingen meer over dommy (oeps- - - dolly).

En dan nog even het Sportpaleis: ik ken het nog uit de tijd toen de Stageco spanten er nog niet in zaten...
en je moest klimmen door de oude oorsprongkelijke 'sub'vakwerken - waarvan er ook nog eentje ontbrak 
en nooit hersteld was na inslag van een niet ontplofte WO-II bom.
Als je niet oplette was dat ook een rot eind terug moeten en door het buurspant dat er nog wel in zat.

En wat betreft "die duik-gracht": 
Vroeger _(....ja ik weet het, ik ben oud!....)_ was het nog veel erger onder de tribune en wielerbaan door. 
Toen moest je - om in 'de arena' te komen een steile helling af, die zich onderaan splitse. 
Met 'in die kuil' een keuze tussen 90 graden naar links of 90 graden naar rechts, 
en dan in beide gevallen weer even steil omhoog....
Op volle snelheid met een zware flight/road-case om die hoek komen was alleen weggelegd voor goed getrainde "crawtleten".

Het alternatief voor grote shows was in Belgie toen alleen Voorst Nationaal, waar je 
- als local crew - elke dag tenminste twee 4daagses aan loopwerk in de benen kreeg: smorgens een medaille en savonds nog eentje.

{ en de mafketels van trailer chauffeurs die met krijt een merkje zetten tot hoever ze 
hun trailer (zogenaamd) acheruit de catacomben in hadden kunnen manoeuvreren... 
Omdat de Engelse chauffeurs het meest blowden stonden hun merkjes ook het verste naar binnen:
Conclusie: blowen ontneemt je een bepaald soort van (op)meet en (op)merkvermogen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): }

----------


## WFF

@Rinus: lol. :-)
En ja, maar dat is een vicieus cirkeltje.. Als iedereen op een normaal tempo zou werken en de mentaliteit "goh maakt toch niet uit als ze me een half uur niet zien, dat merkt niemand!" (die ik véél hoor onder 8/hr loonertjes, en absoluut niet enkel daar) zouden laten vallen (en geen drie man voor een nadarhekje inzetten of vier man laten toekijken en roken terwijl een andere z'n rug aan het breken is op een trailer ramp met een te zwaar uitgevallen case) zou er zo een kwart gesnoeid kunnen worden in het intrim personeelsbestand en kunnen de lonen voor de rest met een kwart omhoog.  :Smile:

----------


## rinus bakker

Nu heb je het over een (rotte) mentaliteit en (slecht) toezicht.

Maar dat eerste kun je in elk geval de mannen in Antwerpen en Triest niet verwijten.
Zij waren juist wel aan het werk, en zijn daardoor slachtoffer kunnen van het tweede 
en van een fenomeen dat we kennen als 
hebzucht: jezelf zoveel mogelijk gunnen  - en een ander zo min mogelijk.
[Zal wel biologisch bepaald zijn maar daarom is het nog niet perse goed te praten]  
Dat het daarbij ook op en andere manier vreselijk uit de hand kan lopen hebben we al gezien bij 
de grenzeloos graaiiende bonioten van GoldmanSex [oeps...Sachs] en hun gewaardeerde (?) collega's. 
Of het frisse clubje dat in Noord-Korea de lakens uitdeelt. Of vroeger in de DDR, en recent nog in Libie...
Maar nu ga ik off-topic.
Een local promotor is verantwoordelijk voor de veiligheid van zijn personeel en moet dus ook toezien 
op het feit dat gevaarlijke rommel van derden (die 'dommy' van de productie) zijn werkers niet kan schaden. 
In Italie zijn 9 dagvaardingen de deur uit na dat dodelijke ongeval.
In Antwerpen is er alleen sprake van een sisser... en komen die Yanken er goed mee weg.
(Dat zou ze in eigen land wel anders zijn opgebroken: daar zit een lawyer of attorney in elke hoek.
Want daar leren 'de stropdassen' alleen van wat ze echt pijn kan doen = gepakt worden in hun poen).

----------

